# Pie



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2018)

And on the eighth day, God said (in a loud voice)   ‘Let there be pie’ 

And everbody said, ‘Hey, this is goooood!!’

*Pie*
Is the epitome of dessert
It resonates of Gramma 
All pillowy armed ladies
Winter holidays
Sweet warmth
Heaven….scent from the kitchen to anywhere in the house
Sliced sharing

I bought my lady a couple hallocks of strawberries today
She’s doing a raw fruit thing right now, and I know she loves berries.

She made a pie.

Now, pie, in my opine, must have a top crust.
Unless, the bottom crust is twice thick.
This one was twice thick.

Was….


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 22, 2018)

We had fresh blueberries.   Cobbler!!   :drool:


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> We had fresh blueberries.   Cobbler!!   :drool:


Cobbler...is of the gods
Southern cobbler...is...not of this world


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2018)

I made a raspberry cream pie. Mmmmmmmm. Next Okanogan cherry pie and strawberry shortcake. Homemade ice cream for all.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I made a raspberry cream pie. Mmmmmmmm. Next Okanogan cherry pie and strawberry shortcake. Homemade ice cream for all.



trifectas

felonious


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> trifectas
> 
> felonious


Yes, I am “she who bakes.” I even make an all butter pie crust. Best of all is my chocolate cherry cream cheese brownies. Mermaid’s siren call, luring glamoured landlubbers to a watery demise. Fun stuff!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> I even make an all butter pie crust.



Not gonna ask how

but 'when, where' is rising


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> Not gonna ask how
> 
> but 'when, where' is rising


We will negotiate terms.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2018)

You are a lucky man!
[FONT=&quot]
_"A boy doesn't have to go to war to be a hero; he can say he doesn't like pie when he sees there isn't enough to go around."_ - E. W. Howe [/FONT]


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> You are a lucky man!
> 
> _"A boy doesn't have to go to war to be a hero; he can say he doesn't like pie when he sees there isn't enough to go around."_ - E. W. Howe



I've never been called 'lucky.
Heard 'adorable' a few times


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> We will negotiate terms.



'terms'

nice typo, I'm sure you meant to write 'times'


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> 'terms'
> 
> nice typo, I'm sure you meant to write 'times'


We will parley on the rock.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> We will parley on the rock.



I'll bring my scroll

as for now, the pillow top beckons


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2018)

Octopus Pie


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Octopus Pie


Mmmmm, blackberry octopus.


----------



## hearlady (Jun 23, 2018)

Piiiiiiie....................Enough said.

The octopus pie is disturbing in a delicious way.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2018)

hearlady said:


> Piiiiiiie....................Enough said.
> 
> The octopus pie is disturbing in a delicious way.



We are one on this

_*Octopi*_.....has a nice ring to it (means more than one.....could mean eight)

I'd eat the eyes out of it.
That top crust looks to be the beginning of thick.


----------



## IKE (Jun 23, 2018)

Warm blackberry cobbler with a big dollop of vanilla ice cream would be at the top of my list with chocolate pie coming in a close second.

I don't like pies with a huge 8" pile of meringue on them......it may look impressive but I normally scrape 3/4 of it off.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2018)

IKE said:


> Warm blackberry cobbler with a big dollop of vanilla ice cream would be at the top of my list with chocolate pie coming in a close second.
> 
> I don't like pies with a huge 8" pile of meringue on them......it may look impressive but I normally scrape 3/4 of it off.
> 
> ...



meringue 
toasted foam
looks good
tastes...well....it don't
shouldn't be near pie
gives pie a bad name


ice cream on pie...melting, soaking up pie juice

hungry


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 23, 2018)

Look familiar?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> Look familiar?



it...it's at the cusp of recognition

need a tiny nudge of help


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2018)

Look familiar?


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2018)

Q: I heard that your wife was injured in an accident.

A: Ah Yess!  Poor Dear...It happened in Upper Sandusky....she was run over by a Pie Wagon & jarred her preserves"!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 23, 2018)

We have rhubarb growing in the garden so I've been making pies from that. The hubby likes chocolate cream pie. Personally, I don't care much for crust so I like crisps and Betty's. Especially Apple crisp.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2018)

Wonder what it looks like after it's baked?

So more than one would be called Octo-pies?


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Wonder what it looks like after it's baked?
> 
> So more than one would be called Octo-pies?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2018)

It looks pretty good! Eyes sunk in a little, but all over, it looks fine!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2018)

_*The case of the missing Pies!*_


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> _*The case of the missing Pies!*_



So reminds me of the movie _*LIFE*_, when Martin Lawrence stole a pie..and burnt the crap outa his mouth...wunna my favorite movies, I recommend


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2018)




----------

